# JVC KW-AVX840 Review



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

anyone got better review? sound quality and video


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

nobody?


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Detachable face is great, the iPhone app for nav is also cool however requires the jvc specific cable, the proximity touch is nice. Customizable colors right down to the text color. That's the good the bad is the iPod interface is still slow the unit sticks out beyond the trim ring like a sore thumb. 

The sound quality is good low noise floor unlike pioneer units I've installed. I do believe last years 830 did sound a little better personally. It has high pass crossovers for seperate front and rear. Low pass crossover for sub. 3 band parametric eq. Overall it's a solid double din unit at an awesome price that if your an iPhone user like myself gives you full functioning nav for $1.99 with gps x drive app. 

Hope that helps u out !!


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks man


----------



## nednerbf (Jun 24, 2011)

The high res screen on this unit is very nice as well because at that price point JVC is the only company offering the high res screens without getting into a nav unit. Personally I find the interface to still be a little bit sloppy especially when compared with the likes of the high end pioneers and alpines. But what is cool is the detachable face as noted above but have seen the issue of users replacing it improperly and breaking the pins at least on the 830, have yet to see it on the 840. 

Definitely a solid headunit at a great price, although would recommend the kdavx794 if you want all the same features but a smaller screen smaller price, and a two year warranty.


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

really


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

why u want a smaller screen blah


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bumppp


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bump someone said you can turn off the internal amp what?


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

up what was he talking about?


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

top......


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bump........................


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

up,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

top..........


----------



## Firewall (Sep 29, 2009)

Can't comment specifically on the 840 for the simple reason that I have an 810 for the last three years and see no reason to change it. 
The only issue is the sometimes long read times when you change within sources. 

And yes you can turn off the internal amp. 

I'm guessing that whatever are the newer features added to the 840, they will be implemented well to keep this a good bang for buck headunit 

Sent from my MotoA953 using Tapatalk


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

So how does that benefit?


----------



## Saars (Nov 20, 2011)

Picked up this unit last week, still messing around with it.
Bluetooth isnt the best as whoever is on the phone with me has a hard time hearing me due to alot of background noise. (I have the mic mounted ontop of my steering wheel)
Biggest annoyance for me so far is the GPS app with my iPhone. The MotionX app itself cant seem to find simple locations, where my other Navigon app had no problem. 
Sucks because MotionX seems to be the only navigation option for this headunit.


----------

